# BPS MicroLite Glass vs. EagleClaw Featherlite?



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Looking for a new lite rod for cheap. I like the idea of going for fiberglass in the light rod. Weight difference between that and graphite will be negligible, and I want a "bendy" rod (and an inexpensive one!) So, I am down to Bass Pro's MicroLite Glass and the Eagle Claw Featherlite. I am looking at the 6'6" models. They are about the same price.

Any opinions? I know the Eagle Claw seems to have a large and loyal following. Haven't heard much on the BPS light glass model and was seeing if anyone had any experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

When I'm not fishing with my fly rod I'm fishing my bps microlite glass rod 7'6" model . By far the best 20$ I ever spent









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

I also have the bps microlite glass rod for panfish and I love it. Mine is the 6ft model


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...seems like they are both good, light, cheap glass poles. I'll see what kind og deals I can get.

Thanks!


----------

